# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  İsmet İnönü Kimdir?

## ceyda

18.jpg
1884 yılında İzmir'de doğdu. İlk ve orta öğrenimini Sivas' ta tamamladıktan sonra Mühendishane İdadisini (Askerî Lise) bitirdi. 1903 yılında Kara Harp Okulu'ndan, 1906 yılında Harp Akademisi' nden mezun olarak, ordunun çeşitli kademelerinde görev yaptı. 1910-1913 yılları arasında Yemen İsyanı'nın bastırılması harekâtına katıldı. Bu ve bundan önceki görevlerinde hudut problemleri ve asilerle yapılan anlaşmalarda başarılı hizmetleri ve meslekî özellikleriyle dikkati çekti.

Birinci Dünya Savaşı sırasında Kafkas Cephesi'nde Kolordu Komutanı olarak Atatürk'ün emrinde çalıştı ve öğrencilik yıllarından beri devam eden dostlukları ile devletin geleceği hakkında ortak fikirleri gelişti. Suriye Cephesi'nde savaştı; Millî Mücadele sırasında Atatürk'ün en yakın silâh arkadaşı olarak çalıştı. Edirne milletvekilliği ve bakanlık yaptı. Albay İsmet Bey, mebusluk ve bakanlık da uhdesinde kalarak Garp Cephesi Komutanlığı'na getirildi. 25 Ekim 1920'den sonra Batı Cephesi Komutanı olarak Çerkez Ethem isyanını bastırdı. Birinci ve İkinci İnönü Savaşlarını yönetti. Tuğgeneral rütbesine yükseldi.

Sakarya Meydan Savaşı ve Büyük Taarruz'dan sonra kazanılan zafer üzerine Mudanya Mütarekesi'nde Büyük Millet Meclisi'ni temsil etti. Lozan Barış Konferansı'na Dışişleri Bakanı ve Türk heyeti başkanı olarak katıldı. 24 Temmuz 1923'te Lozan Andlaşması'nı imzaladı. Cumhuriyetin ilânından sonra 1923-1924 yıllarında ilk hükûmette Başbakan olarak görev aldı, 1924-1937 yılları arasında bu görevini sürdürdü.

İnönü, Atatürk İnkılâplarının gerçekleşmesinde ve Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin sağlam temeller üzerine oturtulmasında Atatürk'ün en yakın mesai arkadaşıydı. Atatürk'ün ölümünden sonra, 1938 yılında, TBMM tarafından Türkiye'nin ikinci Cumhurbaşkanı olarak seçildi. İkinci Dünya Savaşı sırasında Türkiye'yi savaş felâketinin dışında tutmayı başardı. Savaştan sonra çok partili siyasî rejime geçilmesine büyük destek oldu. 1950 yılında, yapılan seçimleri kaybettikten sonra, 1960 yılına kadar Ana Muhalefet Partisi Başkanı olarak siyasî yaşamını sürdürdü. 27 Mayıs harekâtından sonra Kurucu Meclis üyeliğine seçildi ve 10 Kasım 1961 tarihinde Başbakanlığa atandı. 1965 yılında bu görevden ayrıldıktan sonra milletvekili olarak siyasî yaşamına devam etti.

1972'de Parti Genel Başkanlığı ve milletvekilliğinden istifa ederek; ölünceye kadar (25 Aralık 1973) Anayasa gereğince Cumhuriyet Senatosu tabiî üyeliği görevinde bulundu.

----------

